# What Changes If Any, In Your Living Quarters Would You Make If You Could Afford To?



## fmdog44 (Jan 22, 2020)

Just read the thread about the man living in a motel instead of a retirement home. So what changes would you make in where you live and how you live if you had more money?  Let assume no more than double the present assets you have so this is not a lottery winnings question.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 22, 2020)

I would like an elevator or ground floor apartment with a washer & dryer in the apartment and a walk-in shower.

Those changes in my current location would probably allow me to age in place.

I've looked around town and have found a couple of options that have those features but I would lose access to a heated parking garage.

I'll stay where I am for now but try and be ready to make a quick move if my situation changes.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 23, 2020)

Excellent topic.
More property for me to allow for more landscape gardening.
A bigger workshop area would come in second.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Jan 23, 2020)

I’m happy with where I am, I wish my yard could be fenced in so my dog would have more freedom, tho he doesn’t seem to mind being tied out.


----------



## bingo (Jan 23, 2020)

we moved from  chilly NC to freezing ILLINOIS. ..

i 'd put a giant temperature  control bubble   over our house!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2020)

I would want everything on one floor.


----------



## Marlene (Jan 23, 2020)

Well, I would magically change the climate to be temperate year round. . .oh wait, does that mean I'd have to move??    Let's see, I live simply anyway so don't need anything more than I have, but I would like a better and more efficient heating and cooling system in my apt.  My stairway would be enclosed instead of open style.  And, I would have space outside to plant flowers in the ground instead of only in planters.


----------



## Wren (Jan 23, 2020)

I am very happy in my home, the only addition I would make is to have  a private garden


----------



## toffee (Jan 23, 2020)

I live in a barn type  conversion 1walk through level ' no stairs to clean hooorayyy '
I would like a smaller garden no orchard -- 
like a room of my own for pottery --


----------



## Liberty (Jan 23, 2020)

Would like to have just a bit of remodeling done to this big joint, without having to endure the "remodeling process" if you know what I mean.  That's basically why we haven't had it done. Other than that, we love it.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 23, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Excellent topic.
> More property for me to allow for more landscape gardening.
> A bigger workshop area would come in second.


Funny thing.  The other day, son was sitting in the living room and we were looking out the big windows to the rear of the property.  Right outside the windows I noticed a startling thing..."grass".  Ok, not startling unless you did what I did...pull out some old pics of the brickwork that I'd layed there years ago.  Hadn't even noticed the grass had taken over and covered  all that brick!

New project to work on, speaking of gardens.  Hope its easy to pull if off!


----------



## twinkles (Jan 23, 2020)

i would like my own place instead of living with the kids


----------



## Catlady (Jan 23, 2020)

When I was looking for a new house I wanted the biggest yard I could find and this house had 2-3 times the size yard than most other new houses.  Now I wish I had a much smaller yard to care for or pay to take care of.  I'd like to move the washer and dryer to the garage in case something happens my house doesn't get flooded.  I need to find out the cost.  Otherwise I love my 15 year old house as is.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 23, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Funny thing.  The other day, son was sitting in the living room and we were looking out the big windows to the rear of the property.  Right outside the windows I noticed a startling thing..."grass".  Ok, not startling unless you did what I did...pull out some old pics of the brickwork that I'd layed there years ago.  Hadn't even noticed the grass had taken over and covered  all that brick!
> 
> New project to work on, speaking of gardens.  Hope its easy to pull if off!


I love bricks but eventually weeds/grass does pop up between the bricks.  The only way is to put a bed of concrete and lay the bricks on top of that.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

I would like a massive wet room...I don't have the space to install anything bigger than the shower & bathroom we have here now .


----------



## Liberty (Jan 23, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I love bricks but eventually weeds/grass does pop up between the bricks.  The only way is to put a bed of concrete and lay the bricks on top of that.


I'm ashamed to say the grass has grown completely over all the bricks...you wouldn't even know they were there.  Preen works great to keep stuff from growing in the cracks, but the grass had grown over like "laid sod".  I am truly repentant.  Know we've got a big place with land, but I surely should have noticed that before right out our back big windows!  Oh well. Now I'm wondering what is the easiest way to "uncover them"...lol.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 23, 2020)

Liberty said:


> I'm ashamed to say the grass has grown completely over all the bricks...you wouldn't even know they were there.  Preen works great to keep stuff from growing in the cracks, but the grass had grown over like "laid sod".  I am truly repentant.  Know we've got a big place with land, but I surely should have noticed that before right out our back big windows!  Oh well. Now I'm wondering what is the easiest way to "uncover them"...lol.



Burn them?  And then apply chemicals when needed.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 23, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Burn them?  And then apply chemicals when needed.


Good thought, Cat...hub set fire to a big pampas grass a couple years ago, then pulled it out with the Jeep and a come-along.  I'm going to try using a long handled hoe in a couple days...we're having a nice little rain now, so the ground should be soft.  Will let you know...lol.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Marlene (Jan 23, 2020)

twinkles said:


> i would like my own place instead of living with the kids


I would hate that


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 23, 2020)

I would get rid of the thing that I spend the most of my time on and get a dishwasher.

Three or four times a day I am washing dishes.  It's a thankless job.

And if you like to bake and cook it's even worse.

I live in an apartment and I have to buy it and have them install it.  I don't get a break on the rent.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 23, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I would get rid of the thing that I spend the most of my time on and get a dishwasher.
> 
> Three or four times a day I am washing dishes.  It's a thankless job.
> 
> ...


That's one of the frustrating things I remember from renting long ago.  Seemed the apts were small and the appliance were old and most apts came with nothing more then the "basics" unless you paid through the nose for an upscale one.   Even the pricey "in season"  beachfront condo in Florida was like 
that.  It did have a dishwasher though...lol.


----------



## jujube (Jan 23, 2020)

I'd replace all the carpeting with lovely hardwood.  And fence in the backyard and put in a hot tub.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 23, 2020)

jujube said:


> I'd replace all the carpeting with lovely hardwood.  And fence in the backyard and put in a hot tub.


Ok, now you are in Florida, right?  A "Hot Tub"?  We are in the Texas coastal area and guess the only reason we might want a hot tub is for this month only???  The air outside the "tub" is cold.  We found that out when going to SW Florida for the month of January for years.  Its just too cold to use it- at least for us.

Please enlighten this old chick here...we might want to put that "hot tub" on our bucket list".  
Thanks in advance, by the way!


----------



## jujube (Jan 23, 2020)

A hot tub doesn't have to be heated.  In the heat of summer,  an unheated Jacuzzi can still sooth your muscles.

Never too cold for a hot tub, though.  I've sat in a hot tub in January on Mt. Hood, Oregon with the snow coming down on my head and been in heaven.  The dash from the hot tub to the indoors, though, is not a delight.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 23, 2020)

I would love a whirlpool but living on a second floor condo not likely.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 23, 2020)

jujube said:


> I'd replace all the carpeting with lovely hardwood.  And fence in the backyard and put in a hot tub.


I'd love a hot tub as well, even in Florida. I'm not the only one who thinks I may be cold-blooded. I'm like the opposite of a vampire in regards to sunlight.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 23, 2020)

Pleased with my house.  Hubby put up a new fence and had the deck re furbished.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 23, 2020)

I would lower the ceiling. I live in a Victorian building and the ceiling is so high, there's room for another floor up there! I can't reach to clean the windows, or replace the light bulbs.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 23, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I would lower the ceiling. I live in a Victorian building and the ceiling is so high, there's room for another floor up there! I can't reach to clean the windows, or replace the light bulbs.


I bet heating it is no fun either.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 23, 2020)

twinkles said:


> i would like my own place instead of living with the kids


I wish I could live with my kids.  They would definitely Not Agree.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 23, 2020)

This apartment, a co-op, has not been renovated since it was built in 1953.  As you can imagine, there is so much to be done.  Make that EVERYTHING.   If I had my druthers, I wouldn't be here at all.  What I dislike the most is that there is no balcony, no access to the outside while still being inside.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 23, 2020)

My son renovated our bathroom about ten years ago and told me I should consider a walk in shower. I wish I had listened to him,although I've been told if I need to sell this house a bathtub is a plus. 
I don't have a railing from our back porch to the back yard and really need one. 
I wish we had put a wash tub in our basement when we had it built. Anytime I need water down there I have to lug the bucket from upstairs.

I need to have some very large trees removed from around the house. I hate to see them go but they could come down in a bad storm and the leaves are getting out of hand.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

Pepper said:


> This apartment, a co-op, has not been renovated since it was built in 1953.  As you can imagine, there is so much to be done.  Make that EVERYTHING.   If I had my druthers, I wouldn't be here at all.  What I dislike the most is that there is no balcony, no access to the outside while still being inside.


 Since 1953?.. ...good lord that's since before I was born


----------



## Pepper (Jan 23, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Since 1953?.. ...good lord that's since before I was born


That's right, rub it in!    
Moved in here with my family when I was a wee girl, I was.  Inherited it from my mother, and it was so cheap (still is) to live here I moved as a financial decision.  Couldn't risk my future safety.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

Pepper said:


> That's right, rub it in!
> Moved in here with my family when I was a wee girl, I was.  Inherited it from my mother, and it was so cheap (still is) to live here I moved as a financial decision.  Couldn't risk my future safety.


 aww I wasn't trying to make you feel old, I was just thinking how disgraceful  it is and how sorry for you I feel that no work has been done since before I was born


----------



## Pepper (Jan 23, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> aww I wasn't trying to make you feel old, I was just thinking how disgraceful  it is and how sorry for you I feel that no work has been done since before I was born


No offense did you make, and none was taken by me, whippersnapper!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 23, 2020)

Oops!


----------



## Manatee (Jan 23, 2020)

Our condo in a 55+ community is ground floor, has washer dryer, 2 bed rooms, 2 bath.  I do simple things like replace the light switches with rocker switches, replace the door knobs with lever handles, install ceiling fans and replace all the overage appliances before they are a problem including the water heater.

What I sorely miss is the garage I had in our previous home.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 24, 2020)

jujube said:


> A hot tub doesn't have to be heated.  In the heat of summer,  an unheated Jacuzzi can still sooth your muscles.
> 
> Never too cold for a hot tub, though.  I've sat in a hot tub in January on Mt. Hood, Oregon with the snow coming down on my head and been in heaven.  The dash from the hot tub to the indoors, though, is not a delight.


Yeah, that's what I meant by "too cold" - the run to get in and out of it is just not our cup of tea.  We took big marshmallow robes with us to Florida - we stayed there 5 or 6 weeks for a few years.  Sometimes it was just so cold (by the Gulf) that we never attempted to get in the heated pool.  It would be the same with a hot tub so we gave up the idea of having one on the back deck here at home.

That dash in and out was just brutal!  Noting about the cold do either of us dig!


----------



## Liberty (Jan 24, 2020)

Manatee said:


> Our condo in a 55+ community is ground floor, has washer dryer, 2 bed rooms, 2 bath.  I do simple things like replace the light switches with rocker switches, replace the door knobs with lever handles, install ceiling fans and replace all the overage appliances before they are a problem including the water heater.
> 
> What I sorely miss is the garage I had in our previous home.


Good luck Manatee...the Florida beach condo we stayed in finally had to demand the owners replaced their water heaters...it was a high rise complex and some of the water heaters had sprung leaks and the units below them were getting soaked with water damage.  Absentee owners just cared about the rental fees I guess.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 24, 2020)

I live in an apartment complex that has lawn in the back that would be perfect for benches and chairs and flowers in some raised beds. But that area is used for residents that have dogs to walk. They have to pick up the poop but they christen everything. I never pick any dandelions or grass from it for my rabbit because of that. It would be nice to be able to sit out there with others during the nice weather. I have nothing against dogs, I had one of my own in the past. It is just one of the things I would find a way to change if I could but not making them get rid of the dogs.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 24, 2020)

katlupe said:


> I live in an apartment complex that has lawn in the back that would be perfect for benches and chairs and flowers in some raised beds. But that area is used for residents that have dogs to walk. They have to pick up the poop but they christen everything. I never pick any dandelions or grass from it for my rabbit because of that. It would be nice to be able to sit out there with others during the nice weather. I have nothing against dogs, I had one of my own in the past. It is just one of the things I would find a way to change if I could but not making them get rid of the dogs.


If you have a good idea about how/where to put it, you might talk to the management...if you approached it with the concept it might draw more quality renters, you might get their attention.  Question is, where would the doggies now do their business...lol.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 24, 2020)

My condo law on dog poop is the owners pick it up and dispose of it. Since I don't do that with my own poop you won't see me following a dog around to pick up its poop.  You pay for it's food & water, medicine, toys and give it shelter year round and you are supposed to clean up after it?!  Yeah, that will happen.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 25, 2020)

Liberty said:


> If you have a good idea about how/where to put it, you might talk to the management...if you approached it with the concept it might draw more quality renters, you might get their attention.  Question is, where would the doggies now do their business...lol.


That would be the problem. There are 3 parks within walking distance but it would be nice to just sit outside. Sometimes we sit out front by the front doors. But I would not want to see anyone not able to keep their dogs anymore. The ability to have pets here is really a big plus.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 25, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> My condo law on dog poop is the owners pick it up and dispose of it. Since I don't do that with my own poop you won't see me following a dog around to pick up its poop.  You pay for it's food & water, medicine, toys and give it shelter year round and you are supposed to clean up after it?!  Yeah, that will happen.


They do have to pick up their dogs' poop and they do that. But the urine cannot be controlled or removed.


----------



## Lc jones (Jan 26, 2020)

deleted


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> My condo law on dog poop is the owners pick it up and dispose of it. Since I don't do that with my own poop you won't see me following a dog around to pick up its poop.  You pay for it's food & water, medicine, toys and give it shelter year round and you are supposed to clean up after it?!  Yeah, that will happen.



You would if you had to pay a $200 fine every time you didn't obey  the rules.  ...    Dog owners have to pick up after their dogs on the grounds and anywhere  around my apartment complex,    or you can bet that management will be notified by someone. 

And homeowners need to be respectful when walking their dogs in neighborhoods too ... your dog, your responsibility. 

Urine odors will dissipate in large open grassy areas from everyday weather systems that come thru ....


----------



## Liberty (Jan 26, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> You would if you had to pay a $200 fine every time you didn't obey  the rules.  ...    Dog owners have to pick up after their dogs on the grounds and anywhere  around my apartment complex,    or you can bet that management will be notified by someone.
> 
> And homeowners need to be respectful when walking their dogs in neighborhoods too ... your dog, your responsibility.
> 
> Urine odors will dissipate in large open grassy areas from everyday weather systems that come thru ....


Funny story...when we'd travel and see people with their doggie bags, hub used to say "I'd never do that ...if I had to do that to walk a dog, forget it".  Then we went to stay with son up north.  He & family live in an upscale golf course subdivision.  Not much to do, not our kind of place, you know.

But, then there was "Rosy"...a sweet Goldendoodle they have.  So...we started walking the dog and guess what - took our doggie bag with us!  One day hub was walking Rosie and a couple kids in the neighborhood ask him if he was the "dog walker".

Moral of that story - "never say NEVER"...lol!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 26, 2020)

As soon as I make up my mind about what materials I want (I'm almost there), I will have new flooring throughout the entire apartment, except the bathroom and will have my kitchen remodeled. I really need to pain the entire place as well.  Again...decisions, decisions on which colors.


----------



## gennie (Jan 26, 2020)

I'd have someone remake my bed with fresh line-dried sheets daily. I love to crawl between sheets that have that crisp just washed feel that only cotton percale has.  

Slick to the touch, 800 thread count doesn't do it for me.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 27, 2020)

gennie said:


> I'd have someone remake my bed with fresh line-dried sheets daily. I love to crawl between sheets that have that crisp just washed feel that only cotton percale has.
> 
> Slick to the touch, 800 thread count doesn't do it for me.


Completely agree.  Plus I really, really dislike flannel and microfiber sheets.


----------



## Lynk (Feb 16, 2020)

I would like a bath or at least a half bath and a smaller yard.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 16, 2020)

*Well, in the past few years, I have had a ramp put in and a deck.  Love those changes. Like @fmdog44 I would not mind having a whirlpool or some sort of thing.  One I could get in and out of easily.  Figure I could adapt the second full bathroom for that.

I am actually happy with my place as is. One floor, easy access. So, I guess It just would be a matter of routine upkeep and replacement of appliances, windows and rugs as needed.*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

Lynk said:


> I would like a bath or at least a half bath and a smaller yard.


 Does that mean you only have a shower?... have you tried just putting a chair in there?...I don't suppose that would be the same at all would it?


----------



## Lynk (Feb 16, 2020)

oops, I already have a full bath.  I mean I would like to have another full bath but a half bath would do.


----------



## peppermint (Feb 16, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I wish I could live with my kids.  They would definitely Not Agree.


My kids wouldn't mind my husband and me to live with them...But Know Way!!!!!  If I was alone I would still live alone.....


----------



## jujube (Feb 16, 2020)

OK, now I want quartz counters.  And a screened porch.  And maybe a 3-car garage instead of a 2-car one.  I thought I was in paradise getting a 2-car garage instead of the 1-car and carport we had but, of course, "nature abhors a vacuum" and the garage is now crowded with shelves running down both sides, his new car, his motorcycle and the washer, dryer, waterheater, hvac unit and a workbench.  I have to park out in the driveway (poor pitiful me...…)


----------



## Liberty (Feb 17, 2020)

jujube said:


> OK, now I want quartz counters.  And a screened porch.  And maybe a 3-car garage instead of a 2-car one.  I thought I was in paradise getting a 2-car garage instead of the 1-car and carport we had but, of course, "nature abhors a vacuum" and the garage is now crowded with shelves running down both sides, his new car, his motorcycle and the washer, dryer, waterheater, hvac unit and a workbench.  I have to park out in the driveway (poor pitiful me...…)


So funny reading your post jujube...when we built this big joint  back in the mid 80's, hub built the 2 bedroom apt over a 4-1/2 car garage.  That garage has been full ever since and we still have 2 of the 3 cars we own sitting outside...lol.  Workbenches and various "stuff" seems to take priority over driving the cars inside.  Crazy, we'd just bought a new Caddy and not long after had a hail storm (now we never usually have to worry about hail in this area) and the beautiful new Caddy got pockmarked all over to the tune of an insurance claim for $3,700 to get it fixed.

Guess what, the '91 antique Jeep Renegade with the pristine "cherry" factory red finish was sitting inside the garage...now if  that's not redneck's for you, don't know what is!


----------



## jujube (Feb 17, 2020)

Liberty said:


> So funny reading your post jujube...when we built this big joint  back in the mid 80's, hub built the 2 bedroom apt over a 4-1/2 car garage.  That garage has been full ever since and we still have 2 of the 3 cars we own sitting outside...lol.  Workbenches and various "stuff" seems to take priority over driving the cars inside.  Crazy, we'd just bought a new Caddy and not long after had a hail storm (now we never usually have to worry about hail in this area) and the beautiful new Caddy got pockmarked all over to the tune of an insurance claim for $3,700 to get it fixed.
> 
> Guess what, the '91 antique Jeep Renegade with the pristine "cherry" factory red finish was sitting inside the garage...now if  that's not redneck's for you, don't know what is!



As they say, only in America do we fill our garages with junk and leave the expensive cars outside.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 17, 2020)

jujube said:


> As they say, only in America do we fill our garages with junk and leave the expensive cars outside.


Funny, after talking to the insurance company, we better leave the Jeep in there ... Jeep's really  appreciating and the Caddy's depreciating!


----------



## Lee (Feb 17, 2020)

After almost six months of remodeling.....almost done ...whew

But that's just inside, come spring new steps, fix the sunporch ....it leaks...and a small patio area and flowers in a garden


----------



## Manatee (Feb 17, 2020)

It is 5 years since we had a garage, I do miss it.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 17, 2020)

Saltillo pavers throughout, huge, floor to ceiling shaded windows, Knock out a wall in my bedroom so I could put my bed at an angle, a walk-in closet and a white Corian kitchen countertop.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 17, 2020)

I’m updating........A fenced in yard for the dog n a screened in porch , I gave that up to move here, I love my home but I still miss the screened in porch! Tho the dog doesn’t seem to mind being tied out, I still feel guilty!


----------



## DaveA (Feb 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Since 1953?.. ...good lord that's since before I was born



That's a relatively modern home by my standards.  My grandfather had ours built in 1921, I was born here in 1933 and am still here today.  We gave it to our youngest daughter 25 years ago and kept a life lease to finish out our days here.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 17, 2020)

I would get a new set of furniture, mine has seen much better days.  Also new mattress and carpet.  Painting the walls a pretty color.


----------

